# PubMed- Correlation between gastrointestinal hormones and anxiety-depressive states in irritable bowel syndrome.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Correlation between gastrointestinal hormones and anxiety-depressive states in irritable bowel syndrome.*

Exp Ther Med. 2013 Sep;6(3):715-720

Authors: Han B

Abstract
The aim of this study was to investigate the mechanism(s) of action of gastrointestinal hormones in the pathogenesis of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS), and the correlation between gastrointestinal hormones and psychological factors. Patients with IBS were divided into IBS with normal emotional state ratings and IBS in anxiety-depressive states groups. The two groups were then subdivided into IBS-constipation predominant (IBS-C) and IBS-diarrhea predominant (IBS-D) groups. Non-IBS patients with normal depression and anxiety ratings were recruited as controls. The serum concentrations of somatostatin (SS) and vasoactive intestinal peptide (VIP) were measured by radioimmunoassay, and the expression of SS and VIP in the colonic mucosa was detected by immunohistochemistry and radioimmunoassay. The anxiety-depression scores of patients with IBS were significantly different from those of the control group (P<0.05). The expression levels of SS and VIP in the serum and colonic mucosa of the patients with IBS were higher compared with those of the control group. Furthermore, the expression level of SS in the IBS-C group demonstrated a significantly larger increase than that in the IBS-D group (P<0.05); however, there was no significant difference in the expression of VIP between the IBS-C and IBS-D groups (P>0.05). In addition, the expression levels of SS and VIP in the IBS groups with normal emotional state ratings were notably different from those in the IBS groups in anxiety-depressive states (P<0.05). Anxiety-depressive states may lead to changes in the secretion of SS and VIP, and subsequently to changes in gastrointestinal motility and function.

PMID: 24137253 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

